# Autocheck.exe not found !



## james76 (Oct 14, 2005)

So i get the message c:\windows\system32...autocheck.exe not found. Should i get the exe file of another computer and paste into my folder on the pc that is mising it ?

thanks for reading.


----------



## Trizoy (Oct 14, 2005)

Bring up the Command Prompt and make sure your at C:\ type i 
"chkdsk/f" without the quotes. It most likely will say that it won't 
run, but would you like to run at the next start. Click yes, an 
Bounce or Reboot your computer. It will run scandisk and automatically
restore the missing file 


Not my words, googled it and founf this answer..


----------



## james76 (Oct 16, 2005)

Thanks mate. hmm not sure whhether to risk it or not.


----------



## houssam_ballout (Oct 18, 2005)

no it is defentily the correct solution, so go with it,


----------



## james76 (Oct 19, 2005)

Oh my gosh sorry, where is the command promt? Is it "Run"?

im soo embarrassed as i never used this before.


----------



## james76 (Oct 20, 2005)

i dont think ihave it on my computer. Its not in accessories.


----------



## houssam_ballout (Oct 21, 2005)

*autocheck?*

if u  have a guest account then u should contact ur admin to allow u to run the command prompt?
or go to run and then type command (cmd in case u have win xp)


----------

